# Laptop HP no puede leer 4GB de RAM (abierto)

## edgar_uriel84

He buscado en el foro, he visto que no solo a mi me ha pasado, sin embargo nadie da una solución, aquí va la historia:

Mi disco duro se murió, lo mató una alerta SMART de esas que dicen que tu disco esta muriendo así que decidí comprar uno y ponerle Gentoo de 64bits (me ha agradado bastante).

El problema es que tengo 4GB de RAM, lo que no supone inconveniente para un kernel de 64bits, pero ahora que me doy cuenta, solo detecta 2.83GB que es incluso menos que un sistema de 32bits, donde me detectaba 3.2GB (eso sin configurar el kernel). Configurando el kernel me di cuenta de que no se dispone de la opción de CONFIG_HIGHMEM entonces busque en el foro para ver que no solo a mi me pasa pero no hay una solución, la única que encontre fue actulizar la BIOS, pero no hay actualizaciones para mi laptop desde 2007. 

También hice la antigua, copie el .config de un kernel de Debian para construir el mio, ¡sorpresa! tampoco funciona. El kernel es el 2.6.27-r8 construido con gentoo-sources (estable de 64bits)

¿Alguién sabe algo? Si les ha pasado ¿lo han resuelto? Creo que esta parte del .config querran verla:

```
CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

```

----------

## the incredible hurd

```

$ dmesg | grep absent

$ cat /proc/meminfo 

MemTotal:      3972144 kB

MemFree:       1562400 kB

Buffers:        309536 kB

Cached:        1361876 kB

SwapCached:          0 kB

Active:         982884 kB

Inactive:       991604 kB

SwapTotal:      522072 kB

SwapFree:       522072 kB

Dirty:              48 kB

Writeback:           0 kB

AnonPages:      301920 kB

Mapped:          63648 kB

Slab:           305136 kB

SReclaimable:   287360 kB

SUnreclaim:      17776 kB

PageTables:      20208 kB

NFS_Unstable:        0 kB

Bounce:              0 kB

WritebackTmp:        0 kB

CommitLimit:   2508144 kB

Committed_AS:   775496 kB

VmallocTotal: 34359738367 kB

VmallocUsed:     74940 kB

VmallocChunk: 34359662075 kB

DirectMap4k:    110276 kB

DirectMap2M:   4009984 kB

$ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          3879       2352       1526          0        302       1329

-/+ buffers/cache:        720       3158

Swap:          509          0        509

```

Considerando que el kernel detecta una apertura AGP de 256Mb reservados e inutilizables, según creo, a pesar de tener una tarjeta PCI-Express... Tengo un total de 4234288Kb ó 4135Mb (y no 4096). Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Mi kernel tiene:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

 

Es el:

```
~ # uname -r

2.6.28-gentoo-r3
```

Me suena haber visto esta opción desde hace mucho tiempo ya, estoy seguro que un kernel 2.6.27 puede correr con 4gb de ram o mas...

Salud!

----------

## opotonil

Pues el mio no tiene:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G
> 
> 

 

Y es el mismo kernel (en version 64bits tal y como comenta @edgar_uriel84)

```

~ $ uname -r

2.6.28-gentoo-r3

```

Salu2.

----------

## Coghan

La opción CONFIG_HIGMEMXXG solo aparece cuando compilas para x86_32 en X86_64 no tiene razón de ser porque ya soporta todos los tamaños de RAM actuales por definición sin tener que especificarlos.

El problema que solo te detecte 2GB parece más bien del driver del chipset, ¿Has comprobado si lo tienes activado correctamente?.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> La opción CONFIG_HIGMEMXXG solo aparece cuando compilas para x86_32 en X86_64 no tiene razón de ser porque ya soporta todos los tamaños de RAM actuales por definición sin tener que especificarlos.
> 
> El problema que solo te detecte 2GB parece más bien del driver del chipset, ¿Has comprobado si lo tienes activado correctamente?.

 

No sé a que te refieres exactamente pero puedo decirte que si dejo un solo módulo de memoria lo detecta sin problemas, no es de hardware al parecer.

El lsmod me marca los módulos de siempre, y al parecer no me falta ninguno, instalaré un kernel más actual para saber si pasa lo mismo.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, es una lastima, pero ya esta solucionado. Es un error en la BIOS de HP que no puede hacer el mapa correcto de memoria. En el foro de soporte de HP se habla de esto, yo sabía que HP era una marca mala pero esto es lo más bajo que puede haber.

¿Alguno de ustedes conoce algún proyecto de BIOS libre? según veo HP se ha olvidado de esta laptop, por lo que debo buscar alternativas. Saludos.

----------

## johpunk

que casualidad ayer me llegaron mis 2 memorias ram cada una de 2gb pc2-6400 a 800mhz y pues a mi me sale lo siguiente 

http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/4087/pantallazomonitordelsis.png

no se si eso sea lo correcto, que dicen ustedes?

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> que casualidad ayer me llegaron mis 2 memorias ram cada una de 2gb pc2-6400 a 800mhz y pues a mi me sale lo siguiente 
> 
> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/4087/pantallazomonitordelsis.png
> 
> no se si eso sea lo correcto, que dicen ustedes?

 

Yo creo que esta bien, hasta me da envidia, yo estoy perdiendo 1GB   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pelelademadera

ta bien el reporte-

algo se come el chipset a veces no se xq es. ni para que la usa

----------

## johpunk

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

>  *johpunk wrote:*   que casualidad ayer me llegaron mis 2 memorias ram cada una de 2gb pc2-6400 a 800mhz y pues a mi me sale lo siguiente 
> 
> http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/4087/pantallazomonitordelsis.png
> 
> no se si eso sea lo correcto, que dicen ustedes? 
> ...

 

has tratado de cambiar las memorias de slot o limpiar las ranuras no es la mejor solucion pero creo que no se pierde nada intentandolo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> ta bien el reporte-
> 
> algo se come el chipset a veces no se xq es. ni para que la usa

 

La usa para memoria de video.

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   ta bien el reporte-
> 
> algo se come el chipset a veces no se xq es. ni para que la usa 
> 
> La usa para memoria de video.
> ...

 

nono, las vga onboard si.

pero algunos chipsets tambien, aunq no tengan vga onboard

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> por lo que debo buscar alternativas.

 

el propio Linux es tu alternativa.

Consulta /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt

En concreto los parámetros mem= y memmap=

El propio Linus (en este caso hablo del señor Torvalds) advirtió que indicando una cantidad equivocada a mem= sucederían antes o después (pero con total certeza) auténticos desastres.

Ejecuta memtest86+ y empieza dando a mem= lo que memtest86 indique ni más ni menos. No subestimes el poder de memtest86, encuentra todos los posibles "agujeros" en la ram e informa de ellos.

Edito: Si es un problema de HP y no de Gentoo 64bits, como has podido observar, deberías modificar el título del tema.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> En concreto los parámetros mem= y memmap= 

 

eso no va a funcionar me temo : la bios no informa al os sobre la ram disponible.

Podemos ver un dmesg completo de la carga del sistema ?

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

>  *Coghan wrote:*   La opción CONFIG_HIGMEMXXG solo aparece cuando compilas para x86_32 en X86_64 no tiene razón de ser porque ya soporta todos los tamaños de RAM actuales por definición sin tener que especificarlos.
> 
> El problema que solo te detecte 2GB parece más bien del driver del chipset, ¿Has comprobado si lo tienes activado correctamente?. 
> 
> No sé a que te refieres exactamente pero puedo decirte que si dejo un solo módulo de memoria lo detecta sin problemas, no es de hardware al parecer.
> ...

 

Se refiere a que tener una opción HIGHMEM en x86_64 no tiene sentido. Dicha opción hace que usando paginación se puedan direccionar mayores cantidades de RAM en 32 bits. Con solo 32 bits, de forma natural solo puedes direccionar 2 elevado a 32 (2^32) bits de ram, que es lo mismo que decir 4096 megabytes, menos la cantidad que el kernel reserva (de ahí que no se puedan usar los 4 sin HIGHMEM). No te aburriré con el rollo técnico, si quieres saber más, puedes leer esto:

http://kerneltrap.org/node/2450

Por contra, en x86_64 la cpu puede usar 48 bits para direccionamiento, es el límite de la arquitectura (hardware). El kernel de linux usa 44, por motivos que escapan a mi sabiduría, eso son 2^44, que son nada más y nada menos que 16 terabytes, más de 16 mil gigas de ram direccionables, sin HIGHMEM ni ningún otro truco de paginación. Creo que no hace falta decir por qué HIGHMEN es inútil en x86_64.

En cuanto a tu problema, supongo que vas por el buen camino. No puedo ayudar porque realmente no uso hardware de HP y nunca me lo he encontrado, pero si la memoria está ahí y es accesible, pasando su tamaño total al kernel como parámetro en el arranque debería ayudar. El kernel de linux no suele hacer mucho caso a lo que dice la BIOS, al contrario de lo que hacen otros OSes.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eso no va a funcionar me temo : la bios no informa al os sobre la ram disponible.
> 
> Podemos ver un dmesg completo de la carga del sistema ?
> ...

 

Coloco el dmesg en un archivo porque es muy largo, al inicio se ve el mapa de memoria (mucha reservada).

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> el propio Linux es tu alternativa.
> 
> Consulta /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
> 
> En concreto los parámetros mem= y memmap=
> ...

 

Si conozco esos los paramétros, pero no se me había ocurrido, voy a usar memtest con suerte funciona (pero como tarda jaja). Titulo del tema modificado.

i92guboj muy buena tu explicación aunque si sabía eso, yo me refería a que Coghan mencionaba el módulo del chipset   :Razz:  . De todas formas no esta de más.

Gracias a todos.

----------

## Coghan

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> i92guboj muy buena tu explicación aunque si sabía eso, yo me refería a que Coghan mencionaba el módulo del chipset   . De todas formas no esta de más.
> 
> Gracias a todos.

 

Perdón por tardar en la respuesta, hace tiempo que respondo poco por el foro, tengo el pico de trabajo más grande de toda mi vida, ¡y en plena crisis!.

Al decir el driver de tu chipset me refiero a que controlador de tu placa madre esté compilado adecuadamente dentro del kernel, a ser posible no como módulo sino integrado en el mismo (La opción * y no la opción M). Si no sabes que opción elegir para tu placa madre danos la salida del comando: 

```
lspci -vv
```

con esto veremos detallado todo el hardware que detecta su sistema y te podremos ayudar sobre que driver elegir.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Use memtest, detecta igual 2943MB total, aunque en modo BIOS-ALL lee 3328MB sin embargo el programa se corrompe, en el FAQ de memtest dicen que esto es normal que suceda con procesadores que no son muy antiguos. No detecta errores.

Al pedir la información de la Memoria (DMI Memory Device Info) me detecto los 2048MB de cada memoria. Incluso vi que con dmidecode me detecta los 4GB pero aun así no puedo usarlos.

```
Physical Memory Array

   Location: System Board Or Motherboard

   Use: System Memory

   Error Correction Type: None

   Maximum Capacity: 4 GB

   Error Information Handle: No Error

   Number Of Devices: 2

Handle 0x000B, DMI type 17, 27 bytes

Memory Device

   Array Handle: 0x000A

   Error Information Handle: No Error

   Total Width: 64 bits

   Data Width: 64 bits

   Size: 2048 MB

   Form Factor: SODIMM

   Set: None

   Locator: DIMM #1

   Bank Locator: Not Specified

   Type: DDR2

   Type Detail: Synchronous

   Speed: 667 MHz (1.5 ns)

   Manufacturer: 7F7F7F7F7F570000

   Serial Number: 22010E31

   Asset Tag: Not Specified

   Part Number: AET860SD00-30DC07X

Handle 0x000C, DMI type 17, 27 bytes

Memory Device

   Array Handle: 0x000A

   Error Information Handle: No Error

   Total Width: 64 bits

   Data Width: 64 bits

   Size: 2048 MB

   Form Factor: SODIMM

   Set: None

   Locator: DIMM #2

   Bank Locator: Not Specified

   Type: DDR2

   Type Detail: Synchronous

   Speed: 667 MHz (1.5 ns)

   Manufacturer: 7F7F7F2500000000

   Serial Number: 00000000

   Asset Tag: Not Specified

   Part Number: KSCE88F-B8KU5     

Handle 0x000D, DMI type 19, 15 bytes

Memory Array Mapped Address

   Starting Address: 0x00000000000

   Ending Address: 0x000FFFFFFFF

   Range Size: 4 GB

   Physical Array Handle: 0x000A

   Partition Width: 0

Handle 0x000E, DMI type 20, 19 bytes

Memory Device Mapped Address

   Starting Address: 0x00000000000

   Ending Address: 0x0007FFFFFFF

   Range Size: 2 GB

   Physical Device Handle: 0x000B

   Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x000D

   Partition Row Position: 1

Handle 0x000F, DMI type 20, 19 bytes

Memory Device Mapped Address

   Starting Address: 0x00080000000

   Ending Address: 0x000FFFFFFFF

   Range Size: 2 GB

   Physical Device Handle: 0x000C

   Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x000D

   Partition Row Position: 2

```

Aunque no lo creo, también va mi lspci como pidió Coghan:

```
bofe@genomorro-002 ~/Desktop $ sudo lspci -vv

Contraseña:

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00006000-00006fff

   Memory behind bridge: d4300000-d43fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000c7ffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz+ FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00005fff

   Memory behind bridge: d0000000-d3ffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag+ RBE- FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #247, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

         Slot #  0, PowerLimit 0.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd Off, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: cc000000-cfffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag+ RBE- FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #247, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

         Slot #  0, PowerLimit 0.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd Off, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: c8000000-c80fffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

         ExtTag+ RBE- FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #3, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <64ns, L1 <1us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

      SltCap:   AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

         Slot #  0, PowerLimit 0.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

      SltCtl:   Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

         Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd Off, Power- Interlock-

      SltSta:   Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

         Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState-

      RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

      RootCap: CRSVisible-

      RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

   Region 0: I/O ports at 9000 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at 9008 [size=4]

   Region 2: I/O ports at 9010 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at 7018 [size=4]

   Region 4: I/O ports at 7020 [size=16]

   Region 5: Memory at d4409000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at c8100000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Kernel driver in use: sata_sil

   Kernel modules: ata_generic, sata_sil, ide-pci-generic

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at d4401000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at d4402000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at d4403000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME+

      Bridge: PM- B3+

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 82)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Region 0: I/O ports at 8200 [size=16]

   Region 1: Memory at d4404000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [b0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c-piix4

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 IDE Controller (rev 80) (prog-if 82 [Master PriP])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

   Region 0: I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   Region 1: I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   Region 2: I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   Region 3: I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   Region 4: I/O ports at 7040 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Kernel driver in use: ATIIXP_IDE

   Kernel modules: ata_generic, atiixp, ide-pci-generic

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Device 30b0:103c

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=slow >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin ? routed to IRQ 10

   Region 0: Memory at c8180000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

      Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop+ ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=09, sec-latency=64

   I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff

   Memory behind bridge: d4000000-d42fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d8000000-dbffffff

   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

      PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

      !!! Possibly incomplete decoding

      Command: WarmRst+ DblEnd-

      Link Control: CFlE- CST- CFE- <LkFail- Init+ EOC- TXO- <CRCErr=8

      Link Config: MLWI=16bit MLWO=16bit LWI=16bit LWO=16bit

      Revision ID: 1.02

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

   Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Capabilities: [f0] Secure device <?>

   Kernel driver in use: k8temp

   Kernel modules: k8temp

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B+ DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 255 (2000ns min), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

   Region 1: I/O ports at 6000 [size=256]

   Region 2: Memory at d4300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at d4320000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel modules: radeonfb

04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM4311 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

   Region 0: Memory at c8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

   Capabilities: [58] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

      Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

   Capabilities: [d0] Express (v1) Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 unlimited

         ExtTag+ AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE- FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 <4us, L1 <64us

         ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel <?>

   Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

   Kernel modules: ssb

05:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64 (16000ns min), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

   Region 0: Memory at d4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Expansion ROM at <ignored> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-

   Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [58] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/8 Enable-

      Address: fffffb7fffffdffc  Data: ffff

   Kernel driver in use: tg3

   Kernel modules: tg3

05:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at d4010000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Bus: primary=05, secondary=06, subordinate=09, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 0: d8000000-dbfff000 (prefetchable)

   Memory window 1: dc000000-dffff000 (prefetchable)

   I/O window 0: 00001000-000010ff

   I/O window 1: 00001400-000014ff

   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- ISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset+ 16bInt+ PostWrite-

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

   Kernel modules: yenta_socket

05:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64 (500ns min, 1000ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at d4011000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Region 1: Memory at d4014000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME+

   Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

   Kernel modules: ohci1394

05:04.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64 (1750ns min, 1000ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

   Region 0: Memory at d4018000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Kernel driver in use: tifm_7xx1

   Kernel modules: tifm_7xx1

05:04.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30b0

   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 64 (1750ns min, 1000ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

   Region 0: Memory at d4019000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> 00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller 

 

Por lo que veo tienes un  micro de 64 bits lo cual elimina el limite 2^32 al que se hace mención más arriba, pudiera ser que la diferencia de 4GB a 3.4GB sea memoria de video emulada con RAM, claro que esto es una suposición.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller  
> 
> Por lo que veo tienes un  micro de 64 bits lo cual elimina el limite 2^32 al que se hace mención más arriba, pudiera ser que la diferencia de 4GB a 3.4GB sea memoria de video emulada con RAM, claro que esto es una suposición.

 

La memoria de video corresponde solo a 128MB, por lo que deberían quedarme unos 3.8GB de RAM detectada, pero a mi solo me aparecen 2.8GB, osea tengo 1GB perdido, tampoco veo algún chip que pudiera interferir, sin embargo aun no veo como arreglarlo.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Consulta /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
> 
> En concreto los parámetros mem= y memmap=
> ...

 

Regresando a esta idea, debo decir que cuando lo probé no iniciaba el kernel, lo usaba así:

mem=3328M (este valor es el máximo que me dió memtest)

memmap=386M@2943M (Es la memoria que reconoce sin problemas más los 386M para dar el valor de mem)

Sin embargo ahora veo que muchos usan adicionalmente memmap=exactmap y valores hexadecimales, alguien sabe donde puedo obtener información adicional de los parámetros, leí /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt pero no lo veo muy claro.

----------

